# Wie am billigsten Schmied skillen?



## Teinsmo (27. April 2007)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob wer eine Seite kennt wo beschrieben ist , wie man Schmied am billigsten auf 300 skilln kann , weil ich demnächst vor hab Schmied zu erlernen.

Danke schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdeath (27. April 2007)

Probiers mal mit dem hier. Nutze den selber und find ihn recht gut. Ist halt in englisch geschrieben.

Guide


----------



## Lakers (28. April 2007)

Darkdeath schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit dem hier. Nutze den selber und find ihn recht gut. Ist halt in englisch geschrieben.
> 
> Guide




HuHu , 
am besten suchst du dir 2  freunde  die dir beim farmen helfen , hab ich au gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da hab ich ohne größere kosten meinen skill an einem tag von 0 auf  über 350 gebracht ohne größere probs 
... kann ich jedem empfehlen .. 2 kumpels schnappen und ab gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## White Jen (30. April 2007)

Die muss man aber erstmal finden, die die Zeit dazu haben.

Aufjedenfall Bergbau als Sammelberuf haben. Und dann wie mein Vorposter schon geschrieben hat, Leute aus deiner Gilde um Hilfe bitten.


----------



## Dalinga (30. April 2007)

Gut vorbereiten ist eines, dann geht auch das Skillen fix.

Schon jetzt die richtigen Rezepte im Ah suchen und kaufen (vor allem Mithrilsporen)

Am schwierigsten wird das Thorium farmen da man ein paar Hundert Barren braucht.

Stelle nur Dinge her die wenig Zutaten außer dem Metall benötigen (der Thoriumhelm hat mir am ende sehr gehlfen).


----------



## Molk (30. April 2007)

Spätestens ab 350 ist das "billig" vorbei. Dann benötigt man Zutaten, die man nicht einfach so farmen kann - und die sind teuer.


----------

